# Endura Delete



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

What do you guys think of the endura delete goats? I'm seriously thinking about putting the stock Lemans bumper back on my car? This plastic repo doesn't fit worth a crap and I think it may look great with all the chrome under the hood and the Crager wheels for show. This car is a cloned Lemans anyway, so why not? I've seen some pic's of a few endura delete show cars that look great, I'd like some other opinions. The GTO's that were endura delete had the stock Lemans bumpers, right?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the chrome on my Lemans, and mine like yours is 1 year only, so an oddity. Can you use the hideaways with the chrome bumper? I'd keep the hideaways if it was me for sure. I wouldn't do it, when I go to car corrals and see dead wrong "GTOs" it is like WTF. It would be a hard sale to prove "endura delete" GTO without documentation. I've seen a bunch of 66/7 GTO's with Lemans/Tempest tail lights and just thought, really.. If you have all the subparts for the endura, maybe just find a new bumper.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the chrome on the Le Mans and the endura on a GTO. Truth to tell, I prefer chrome bumpers over rubber or plastic or painted ones, anyway.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

That's a good question, can you have the edura delete and hide-away headlights? Never seen one, probably not. I love the hide-away lights, made the '68 and 69's unique. I'll just have to find another endura bumper. The parts place in Chicago has endura bumpers on their website with no price. I'll have to check them out and see if there available and the price.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

An Endura delete with hideaways would be very cool. Would definetly drive the purists nuts. :cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

go here and look for a post from blown68 I think it is post #49. He put hideaways on a chrome bumper car, you need to contact him.

Hideaways. Which do you prefer and why? - Page 3 - PY Online Forums


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, I sent him a message. Now that is exactly what I'm trying to do (except for the blower!) Such a coincedence, he even has the same motor (474) in his car. Very, very cool, in my opinion! As Alky said, would drive the purists nuts!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

The endura delete is a real rare option. My 68 has it. I really like the look of the one with the hideaways. Has me thinking bout doin it.


----------



## Docpontiac (Mar 6, 2021)

kilkm68 said:


> What do you guys think of the endura delete goats? I'm seriously thinking about putting the stock Lemans bumper back on my car? This plastic repo doesn't fit worth a crap and I think it may look great with all the chrome under the hood and the Crager wheels for show. This car is a cloned Lemans anyway, so why not? I've seen some pic's of a few endura delete show cars that look great, I'd like some other opinions. The GTO's that were endura delete had the stock Lemans bumpers, right?


I worked at a dealer prep mechanic At Austin Pontiac in so buffalo then to Oachard Park NY ! I did see 3 come thru the dealership . And I ended up buying one that got traded in in 1970 it was a 2 dr sedan w/ bench seat light blue w/ white vinyl top. White intiour . It had 400 Ho w4 speed. And 3.66 posi out back The chrome bumper was 65 lb lighter than the endura bumper full chrome pkg under the hood. How tell ya how big blocks 396s, fords and slopars I dragged there ass down street! Ohio st under the Skyway bridge in Buffalo Ny. Those were the days. !


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

My car is a 69 Custom S, but I combined parts to create what a 69 endura delete car would have looked like if it was ever offered, minus the GTO emblems. I prefer the look of the slimmer 68 chrome bumper and the 69 GTO lower valance. Not correct in any way, but it is what I like.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have never really liked the front lower valence on my '68 with the ugly wraparound parking/turn signal lights. Always preferred the '69's valance with the neat looking lights. Was it much trouble to to do changeover? Thanks.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

No trouble at all. Bolted right up! My valance was a new reproduction piece that I purchased and installed in 2005. I got the turn signals used off eBay.


----------



## Docpontiac (Mar 6, 2021)

jetstang said:


> I like the chrome on my Lemans, and mine like yours is 1 year only, so an oddity. Can you use the hideaways with the chrome bumper? I'd keep the hideaways if it was me for sure. I wouldn't do it, when I go to car corrals and see dead wrong "GTOs" it is like WTF. It would be a hard sale to prove "endura delete" GTO without documentation. I've seen a bunch of 66/7 GTO's with Lemans/Tempest tail lights and just thought, really.. If you have all the subparts for the endura, maybe just find a new bumper.





1968gto421 said:


> I have never really liked the front lower valence on my '68 with the ugly wraparound parking/turn signal lights. Always preferred the '69's valance with the neat looking lights. Was it much trouble to to do changeover? Thanks.


----------



## Docpontiac (Mar 6, 2021)

Yours llook good accept you should use the non hideaway GTO grill units . If I remember right there was an install kit for grills in the chrome bumpers. The chrome GTO bumper kits were available over the parts counter in 69 . Pontiac Dodd’s not offer endura delete when ordering from factory in 69


----------



## Docpontiac (Mar 6, 2021)

Docpontiac said:


> Yours looks good accept you should use the non hideaway GTO grill units with GTO EMBLEM! If I remember right there was an install kit for GTO grills in the chrome bumpers. The chrome GTO bumper kits were available over the parts counter in 69 . Pontiac Did not offer endura delete when ordering from factory in 69


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, I know that the factory delete was not offered in 69. That is why I said "...would have looked like if it was ever offered". I am not going to put a GTO emblem on my car because it is not an original GTO. It has no model identifying emblems on it at all, except it has the Custom S dash pad emblem that I left in place. I did not know that the GTO non-hideaway grilles could be used with the chrome bumper. That would look better, but I have never seen parts available to mount them. I don't think they would bolt right in. Thanks!


----------



## Docpontiac (Mar 6, 2021)

coyote595 said:


> Yes, I know that the factory delete was not offered in 69. That is why I said "...would have looked like if it was ever offered". I am not going to put a GTO emblem on my car because it is not an original GTO. It has no model identifying emblems on it at all, except it has the Custom S dash pad emblem that I left in place. I did not know that the GTO non-hideaway grilles could be used with the chrome bumper. That would look better, but I have never seen parts available to mount them. I don't think they would bolt right in. Thanks!


Google pictures of 68 GTO with chrome front bumper


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

I did do a google images search for "endura delete GTO". The all have the same LeMans grilles that I am using. Mine are just painted all black. I do not see any with the GTO fixed headlight grilles. If you find one, please post the link so I can see it. Thank you.


----------

